# Anti-Helden: Die besseren Protagonisten



## ChrisGa (5. Oktober 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Anti-Helden: Die besseren Protagonisten* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Anti-Helden: Die besseren Protagonisten*


----------



## LOX-TT (5. Oktober 2018)

Captain Barbossa würde mir noch einfallen


----------



## Maiernator (6. Oktober 2018)

Severus Snape ist der klassische Antiheld, aus dem Comic Universum könnte man noch Hellboy auflisten. Sonst noch Riddick oder aus dem Anime Bereich Vegeta.


----------



## Asuramaru (6. Oktober 2018)

öööö wie bitte,der bekannteste und wohl beliebteste aller Antihelden ist Batman und das niemand an ihn gedacht hat ist ein Schock.Mir fällt noch aus dem Film-Noir James Dean ein und die Hauptfiguren aus Pulp Fiction zählen auch dazu.

Dann zählen noch Spiderman,Punisher,Spawn,Constantine,Wolverine,Rorschach aus Watchman,Deadpool,Jugde Dredd,Suicide Squad und Hulk zu den Antihelden und Derek Vinyard aus American History X,Der Pate,Antonio Montana aus Scarface,Eric Draven aus The Crow.

Kratos aus God of War 

Alucard aus Hellsing
Vegeta aus Dragon Ball Z
Archer aus Fate/Stay Night
Lelouch Lamperouge aus Code Geass
Light Yagami aus Death Note
Seto Kaiba Yu-Gi-Oh!

Die Liste ist Endlos lang.


----------



## Odin333 (6. Oktober 2018)

Ein wirklich hervorragend geschriebener Artikel!


----------



## LOX-TT (6. Oktober 2018)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Dann zählen noch Spiderman ... zu den Antihelden



hä? Wo ist der ein *Anti*held? Der ist doch eher ein Paradebeispiel für einen fast makelosen Helden.


----------



## Asuramaru (6. Oktober 2018)

Spiderman erfüllt sehr viele punkte eines Antihelden.

Die Merkmale des Antihelden sind häufig:

Isolierung und Einsamkeit (Außenseiter-Dasein) Peter Parke wird in der Schule oft gemobbt.

Passivität und Langeweile (im Gegensatz zum aktiven Eingreifen/Handeln) Trifft auch auf Peter Parker zu.

eine kritische Haltung gegenüber der Gesellschaft. Der Punkt passt auch zu ihm.

Melancholie/Resignationstetiges und auch das trifft auf Peter Parker zu und den mysteriösen Tot seiner Eltern.

Scheitern und Verlieren, welches sich etwa in einer nicht möglichen Verwirklichung von Träumen oder auch Idealen zeigt. Auch dieser Punkt trifft auf ihn zu durch seine liebe zu Marrie Jane Watson.


----------



## LOX-TT (6. Oktober 2018)

sind das nicht dann eher tragische Helden? Bei Anti verbinde ich irgendwie immer was leicht "böses" oder eine Person die mal böse war und geleutert wurde wie der von mir oben erwähnte Cpt. Barbossa der in Fluch der Karibik 1 der Böse war, ab Teil 3 dann aber zu Jack (auch ein Antiheld) gehörte oder auch die Figur des James Ford (Sawyer) aus der Serie Lost der in seinem alten Leben vor der Insel ein Betrüger/Schwindler war. Oder jemanden der vorgibt zu den guten zu gehören aber am Ende sich als Verräter herausstellt, wie Tobias Beckett.

Bei Videospielen wär auch auf jeden Fall noch John Marston erwähnenswert.


----------



## Asuramaru (6. Oktober 2018)

Schaumal da gibt es einen sehr Ausführlichen Artikel zu Antihelden,sollte man mal gelesen haben.

https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antiheld

Der Antiheld muss nicht immer Geläutert sein oder Brutal,Batman z.b hat die Regel keine Waffen und keine toten ist aber ein Antiheld.


----------



## Schalkmund (6. Oktober 2018)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Spiderman erfüllt sehr viele punkte eines Antihelden.


Klar Peter Parker war/ist jetzt privat nicht der strahlende Gewinnertyp aber irgendwie sehe ich da jetzt nicht so einen großen Markel an seiner Persönlichkeit die ihn zum Antihelden macht, erst recht nicht wenn er als Spider-Man (die freundliche Spinne aus der Nachbarschaft) unterwegs ist stets optimistisch und gut gelaunt selbst um die kleinen Belange der Bürger kümmert, die die meisten Superhelden links liegen lassen würden.



Asuramaru schrieb:


> Schaumal da gibt es einen sehr Ausführlichen Artikel zu Antihelden,sollte man mal gelesen haben.
> 
> https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antiheld



Da setzte ich lieber auf die englische Fassung zum Antihero (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antihero)
*"An antihero or antiheroine is a protagonist in a story who lacks conventional heroic qualities and attributes such as idealism, courage and morality. Although antiheroes may sometimes do the right thing, it is not always for the right reasons, often acting primarily out of self-interest or in ways that defy conventional ethical codes."*
Unter diese Beschreibung fällt Spider-Man definitiv nicht, wenn man allein schon an sein Motto denkt:"„_Aus großer Macht folgt große Verantwortung._“


----------



## Asuramaru (6. Oktober 2018)

Der Englische Artikel ist aber noch weniger aussagent. Außer den kopierten Teil ist dort nur etwas über die Entstehung und ein paar Literarischen Auflistungen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-J500FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schalkmund (6. Oktober 2018)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Der Englische Artikel ist aber noch weniger aussagent. Außer den kopierten Teil ist dort nur etwas über die Entstehung und ein paar Literarischen Auflistungen.


Beim deutschen Artikel ist das Problem, dass die Kriterien die dort niedergeschrieben wurden, recht beliebig zu sein scheinen, der ganze Artikel verfügt gerade mal in einer Passage über eine einzige Literatur-/Quellenangabe. Sprich der Text ist im wesentlichen die Meinung des Autors, sowas könnte im Grunde jeder verfassen und sich dabei beliebige Punkte heraussuchen, die einen Antihelden auszeichnen sollen. Daher finde ich den englischen Artikel aufgrund der Menge an Quellen aus fachlicher Sicht deutlich besser.


----------



## Maiernator (6. Oktober 2018)

@Asuramaru 
Definitionen sind eh Schall und Rauch, siehe dazu den großen Popper, jeder der einen Antihelden gesehen hat, weiß was ein Antiheld ist und Spiderman ist definitiv kein Antiheld, sonst wäre es nach der Wikiseite auch Captain America, der wohl lupenreinste Superheld unter der Marvelsonne.

Genauso wenig ist Light Yagami ein Antiheld, sondern ein klarer Bösewicht, zu Anfangs mag er noch sowas wie ethische Grundsätze gehabt haben(wie hoch können die aber sein, wenn er einfach das gesetzt in die eigene hand nimmt), aber spätestens als er weiß er wird verfolgt schmeißt er alles über Board. Yagami ist der genaue Gegensatz zu einem Vegeta, der innerhalb der Story geläutert wird. Yagami startet als Antiheld und wird zum astreinen Bösewicht. 
Desweiteren ist Tony Montana kein Antiheld,  Montana ist ein raffgieriger Narzisst und das ab der ersten Minute des Films(siehe kettensägenszene), nichts an ihm ist heldenhaft und im Gegensatz zum Paten, der ja erst nichts mit den Geschäften der Familie zu tun haben will(wenn du michael corleone meinst) will Montana nichts als Macht und Geld. 
 Kein Wunder, Montanas Figur ist an Al Capone angelehnt, aber im Gegensatz zu Al Capone ist Montana deutlich kaltblütiger und gibt den Armen auch keine Almosen. Versteh nicht wie du drauf kommst er sein ein Antiheld, er ist alles was einen Bösewicht ausmacht, da ändert seine Prämisse das er keine Kinder tötet auch nichts dran


----------



## Worrel (6. Oktober 2018)

Maiernator schrieb:


> @Asuramaru
> Definitionen sind eh Schall und Rauch, siehe dazu den großen Popper, jeder der einen Antihelden gesehen hat, weiß was ein Antiheld ist und Spiderman ist definitiv kein Antiheld, sonst wäre es nach der Wikiseite auch Captain America, der wohl lupenreinste Superheld unter der Marvelsonne.


Ein "Antiheld" ist nur ein Status Quo, der bis zum Ende der Geschichte schon überwunden sein kann. So ist _Constantine _am Ende der Geschichte des Films auch ein Held, zu Beginn war er aber noch Antiheld.

Cap hingegen ist zu Anfang der Geschichte nur körperlich noch kein Held - seine moralischen Werte und sein Einsatz sind auch schon vor seiner Verwandlung heldenhaft.


----------

